# Win 7 & 8 & 8.1 start menu



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

As I continue to make sense and make familiar win 7, I found a little third party app that can give you flexibility and choice with a start menu:

classic shell http://www.classicshell.net/

You can have one that is like the old classic in 2000, and XP version, or the win 7.

Highly customizable.

Also includes (if you want to install them) good tweaks to the explorer and I.E. 

This is going to make win 7 much more usable to me.

It also works for Win 8 & 8.1 which I understand are severely lacking in that department.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

What is wrong with windows 7 start menu? Is it not similar or the same as xp?

Pat


----------



## jacob33 (Jun 2, 2009)

Classic shell is what I use. I bought a new windows 8 computer at Christmas and was really disappointed with it until I started using that.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> What is wrong with windows 7 start menu? Is it not similar or the same as xp?
> 
> Pat


Not at ALL like XP. And I like the windows classic start menu. 

Classic Shell is great, IMO

Pat, which OS are you using ?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

daArch said:


> Not at ALL like XP. And I like the windows classic start menu.
> 
> Classic Shell is great, IMO
> 
> Pat, which OS are you using ?


I'm using windows 7. 

I know there are some differences between xp and windows 7 start menu but not much. So when you say not at all like XP, I'm not sure what you are talking about. I went and opened xp in vmware to get a screen shot.

Pat


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Btw Bill, has it going switching over to Windows 7?

Pat


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

PatsPainting said:


> Btw Bill, has it going switching over to Windows 7?
> 
> Pat


I assume you meant HOW's it going.

It's tedious. Finding a replacement for Outlook Express was/is no fun. I've decided on Thunderbird with MailStore as my archiver.

And trying to have a customizable start menu had me really perplexed until I found Classic Shell. Perhaps the "XP Start Menu" looks like the "Win 7 Start Menu", but with XP one could choose Classic which gives one the ability to easily add menu items. Yes there are ways to manipulate the "libraries" in 7, but not what I wanted.

The OS itself is not that much different, but as with any system it's the ability to organize where things are located and to find them quickly. Like any filing system, one needs the ability to categorize files and place them in the appropriate category.

Like any move, I'm sure I'll have unpacked boxes for a long time.


----------



## CJ-Newfield (Feb 17, 2014)

I just picked up a Dell Inspiron 3000 Desktop Computer With 4th Gen Intel Core i5 Processor, Windows 8.1.

I'm liking it.


----------

